# securing wire to fascia



## Da&Co (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm learning a lot out here but I'm still very new to this. I've got the bus wire in place and the feeders attached and the train moves! So that's a big step. I now have wires dangling all over the place under the benchwork ... and I have another *basic* question. 

Is there a preferred way to attach the loose feeder and bus wires to the fascia and underside of the plywood? Is it okay to use metal staples or do people use something not-metallic? I can report, not surprisingly, that duct tape isn't even a good short-term solution.

As always, thanks!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

you can get a self sticking cable tie mount from hardware store or lowes, home depot.
just peel off sticky back, stick where needed, bunch cables, wire tie to your mount.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Some people pre drill holes in the cross braces underneath, and run the wires through there, fairly common, but harder to do after the wires are run ..
Some use just a piece of wire stapled underneath, and then wrap it around the bus or other wires..
On my first layout I used eye hooks and cup hooks screwed to the the bottom of the baseboard, worked reasonably well, held the wires up but not real tight.
the self adhesive zip tie method mentioned in post above would be a quick way to do it also


----------



## Da&Co (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks to both of you. Yes, I do have those holes for the wires to move through, but in places the feeder wires are long enough to hang down, and at the end of their run I need to secure the bus wires. 

I really can't exaggerate how much I appreciate the help and support out here!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I use plastic tie wraps to bind the cables together, then I staple the free end of the tie wrap to the underside of the benchwork. Even if it's only a single wire, the tie wrap makes a little eyelet that can be mounted in any convenient location.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Don't staple the bus wire! You can get little plastic zip tie holders that screw into wood. I would avoid the stick-on type, probably be a little more successful than the duct tape. The zip tie holders are about 1/2" sq with 2 places to run a zip tie thru an a screw in the middle. there are also zip ties that are designed to be screwed to something.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Any kind of an adhesive application is great for a temporary display, i.e. train show, Christmas decoration, planning sessions but for the long term, i.e. a month or more, use nails or screws.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I sometimes use mounting ties along the same lines as what CT Valley recommended. It's a wire tie with a hole on one end so you can use a sheet rock screw to fasten it to structure or the underside of the platform.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Commerci...ng-Tie-Natural-10-Pack-GTM-200ST-10/203531943


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I can also recommend the zip-ties with the screw hole mounts. They work well and can easily be cut off if things need to be changed at some point. There are of course staples out there designed for use with wires, but obviously caution needs to be taken to prevent shorts and stuff like that.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I sometimes use scraps of ¼” (5mm) luan. I cut one piece about 1’X1” and another piece about 1”x 6”. Glue the 1”X1” to one end of the 1”X 6”. Drill a small hole thru both pieces in the center of the 1”x1” piece. Then I use a short sheet rock screw to attach it to the underside of the plywood platform. The 1”X1” piece allows clearance for the wires and the 1”X6” piece holds the wires up.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

These stick them on then use a short wood screw to keep them in place 



https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00O..._22?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=9GQK76EJQ7FW1TDWHEC4


----------

